# Slow motion rotary mowimg.



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

This is a great look at how a rotary mower handles the chore.

https://youtu.be/-GlJFVTzEsI


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

Smarter every day is one of my favorite YouTube channels. I'm excited to see what else he discovers in his lawn tools series.


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

SmarterEveryDay (Destin) has posted a slow mo video on rotary mowers, never knew the kick in the blade created suction as a counterpoint to the cross cutting action.






He is doing a series on lawn tools, maybe @Ware or @wardconnor could do a cross over.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Richard Slater I merged your post in with @Topcat's. That definitely is very interesting!


----------

